# احببتها ولكنها تركتنى



## أشرف الجمهودى (3 مارس 2011)

*لست أدرى لماذا تركتنى بعدما أوقعتنى فى حبها وجعلتنى اسير هواها بعدما تعلقت بها تركتنى فجأة بدون مقدمات ألا تدرى أنها **أصبحت كل شيئ فى حياتى أحلامى اوراقى قلمى كلهم احبوها وتعلقوا بها , فلماذا تركتنى ولماذا بعدت ولماذا اقتربت ولماذا جعلتنى احبها , هل أرادت أن تزيد احزان قلبى حزنا*"* أخر , ألا **تعلم أن فى قلبى أحزان تكفينى , هل اصبحت المشاعر لعبة نلهوا بها , ياليتنى ما قابلتها وما احببتها , سامحنى يا قلبى أنا الذى عرضتك لهذة الصدمة أرجوك حاول ان تنساها وأعدك اننى لا أفكر فى الحب مرة اخرى لأننى لا اريد لك العذاب... أدهم . *


----------



## االمهدى (3 مارس 2011)

*ما اصعب هذا الموقف انا عشتة قبل ذلك  جميل احساسك وكلامك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مارس 2011)

*كلمات جميلة *
*ميرسى ادهم*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

اخي الادهم
انت بتقول احببتها وتركتني لو تقل انها هي كذلك احبتك
يعين كان في غلط في العلاقه دي من الاول
وايه اللي خلاها تسيبك كده
يمكن اعجبت بشخصيتك وبافكارك ولكنها لم تستطع ان تحبك مثلما احببتها انت
مستحييييييييييييييييييل اي بنت تكون بتحب حد او حبتو وتسيبو الا لووووو ف سبب قوي يخليها تترك حبيبها
كلامك جميل ومعبر وحزين
ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي​


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

كلمات جدا جدا رائعه

شكرا لك

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*كلام جميل جدا *
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*كلمات جميييييييييييييله جدا
واصعب شىء فراق الاحباب
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة 
شكرااااا أدهم 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك و يعوضك بالفرح و السعادة ​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (3 مارس 2011)

االمهدى قال:


> *ما اصعب هذا الموقف انا عشتة قبل ذلك جميل احساسك وكلامك*


 
*اشكرك اخى على مشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل وكلمات احساسها قوى
شكرا لتعبك
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
بس مش معنى ان اللى يحب مرة يبقى كده خلاص
يظلم قلبه ويظلم نفسه ويسيب حياته من غير احلى معنى فى الدنيا
الحب انك تدى اكتر ما تاخد
وانك تخلى اللى بتحبه يعرف قيمة حبك ده ايه
انت فى كلامك مش باين انها حبتك ولا لا
بس انت حبتها ممكن يكون غصب عنك بس مش من حقك افتكر تحكم عليها كده
الا لو كانت بادلتك نفس الاحساس
على اى حال ربنا يفرح قلبك
ويسعدك
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*كلامك جميل جدا
ميرسي ليك
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (4 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *كلمات جميلة *​
> *ميرسى ادهم*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
*اشكرك لمشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## بنت فبساوية (4 مارس 2011)

أخى أدهم بجد كلماتك معبرة جدا
بس يا عالم هى ظروفها اية واية اللى خلاها تبعد عنك 
بس خلاص طالما مش ليك نصيب فيها انساها واتمنالها الخير
وانت ممكن تاخد فترة كدة وبعدين هتحب تانى وربنا يوفقك 
متقولش مش هحب تانى محدش يقدر يعيش من غير حب ودة حق ليك متسيبهوش
اتمنالك انك تحب تانى وتعيش حياتك واتمنى لمحبوبتك القديمة ان تجد هى الأخرى حبيبها


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اخي الادهم​
> انت بتقول احببتها وتركتني لو تقل انها هي كذلك احبتك
> يعين كان في غلط في العلاقه دي من الاول
> وايه اللي خلاها تسيبك كده
> ...


 
أشكرك أختى لمشاركتك موضوعى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

شوف ايه السبب


twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلمات احساسها قوى
> شكرا لتعبك
> وربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
> بس مش معنى ان اللى يحب مرة يبقى كده خلاص
> ...


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (4 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> كلمات جدا جدا رائعه
> 
> شكرا لك
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
*اشكرك لمشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يفرحك*​


 
*اشكرك لمشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## minatosaaziz (4 مارس 2011)

> *لست أدرى لماذا تركتنى بعدما أوقعتنى فى حبها وجعلتنى اسير هواها بعدما تعلقت بها تركتنى فجأة بدون مقدمات ألا تدرى أنها **أصبحت كل شيئ فى حياتى أحلامى اوراقى قلمى كلهم احبوها وتعلقوا بها , فلماذا تركتنى ولماذا بعدت ولماذا اقتربت ولماذا جعلتنى احبها , هل أرادت أن تزيد احزان قلبى حزنا*"* أخر , ألا **تعلم أن فى قلبى أحزان تكفينى , هل اصبحت المشاعر لعبة نلهوا بها , ياليتنى ما قابلتها وما احببتها , سامحنى يا قلبى أنا الذى عرضتك لهذة الصدمة أرجوك حاول ان تنساها وأعدك اننى لا أفكر فى الحب مرة اخرى لأننى لا اريد لك العذاب... أدهم . *



بصراحة انا مش قادر اتخيل لو حصلت حاجة كدة في المستقبل اذا كان رحيل مبارك الرئيس السابق وانا كنت  معارضه سببلي ضيق نفسي جامد 3 ايام ومكنتش بقدر انام من الزعل وافضل ساعات في سريري افكر وما انقذنيش من الحزن ده غير قصيدة كتبتها ، فايه رأيك لو تكتب قصيدة او مقالة او اي حاجة مع نفسك بحيث انك تطلع  اللي في  قلبك كله  . ومتهيالي ده حل عملي وربنا يعينك اصعب شيء الفراق .


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (4 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *كلمات جميييييييييييييله جدا​*
> _*واصعب شىء فراق الاحباب*_
> _*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*_
> 
> _*ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*_​


 
*أشكرك لمشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (5 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *كلمات جميييييييييييييله جدا​*
> _*واصعب شىء فراق الاحباب*_
> _*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*_
> 
> _*ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*_​


 
*اشكرك لمشاركتك موضوعى*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

االمهدى قال:


> *ما اصعب هذا الموقف انا عشتة قبل ذلك  جميل احساسك وكلامك*




أشكرك لمشاركتك


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> أخى أدهم بجد كلماتك معبرة جدا
> بس يا عالم هى ظروفها اية واية اللى خلاها تبعد عنك
> بس خلاص طالما مش ليك نصيب فيها انساها واتمنالها الخير
> وانت ممكن تاخد فترة كدة وبعدين هتحب تانى وربنا يوفقك
> ...



أشكرك على مشاركتك وطيبة قلبك سيدتى


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كلمات حساسه وكلها مشاعر 
تسلم ايدك ادهم​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كلمات حساسه وكلها مشاعر
> تسلم ايدك ادهم​




أشكرك وأشكر مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك


----------

